# Waze Update!



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

FYI: I updated Waze today on the Android. One of the new features is that you can keep Waze displayed on your phone screen even if you are on a call. This makes Uber life so much easier as I wouldn't be able to see my route when I was on the phone with the rider. 

Note: After you download the update, you have to turn on the new feature... Settings > General > Turn on "Keep Waze on top"


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I just downloaded the update for iPhone a few minutes ago.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I have been using Waze for the past few days and I like it a lot....
but there is one show stopper for me, it doesn't tell me on what side of the street 
is your destination!!!!!!
I found some info on their forum that this is coming in the future 
but not anytime soon


----------



## nosphalot (Jun 13, 2014)

The North and the West side of the street have odd addresses.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

nosphalot said:


> The North and the West side of the street have odd addresses.


Here in Phoenix North and West are even numbers and of course 
some streets curve all over the place.

I moved on to Google Maps.
I love the voice recognition, it can find bar and hotel names on the spot (I use a bluetooth headset)
I also like that you can spell the name letter by letter if it doesn't understand you.
From what I have read Google purchased Waze and it just started to use
Waze traffic data to navigate you in Google maps.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

So I gave Waze another chance and I really love it now.... BUT
now we have those pop up commercials on half of the screen.
Reallllllly anoying !!

I am ready to pay so I can get rid of them
but it's not an option.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> So I gave Waze another chance and I really love it now.... BUT
> now we have those pop up commercials on half of the screen.
> Reallllllly anoying !!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd drop a few bucks for a version with no ads.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

You guys should try the navigation app, Scout. It is free and I've been using it for over a year. I love it. They've always had the features of on screen nav while on phone call and side of street destination. I have an Android phone. I've driven 58,000 miles with Scout. Also, there are no ads with free version.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Well I had a big surprise today.
I got a ping way out there in the desert, new construction.
Garmin couldn't find it, Waze was no help either
so I went with the UBER built in nav, it took me to the "little man"
but it was a dead end street with no buildings whatsoever, just desert.
I was ready to cancel but before doing that I fired up Apple GPS.
Apple saved the day! 2-3 miles north of the "little man"
Took me like 20 miles to get there but it was a 40mile ride with a very nice fare.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Well I had a big surprise today.
> I got a ping way out there in the desert, new construction.
> Garmin couldn't find it, Waze was no help either
> so I went with the UBER built in nav, it took me to the "little man"
> ...


Nice!

Way to stick with it and get the pax taken care of.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Well I had a big surprise today.
> I got a ping way out there in the desert, new construction.
> Garmin couldn't find it, Waze was no help either
> so I went with the UBER built in nav, it took me to the "little man"
> ...


I hope for your sake that the 40 miles was back in a direction that was favorable and not further into oblivion. If it was the latter, then you end up with a lot of non revenue miles which puts a huge dent into that 40 mile fare.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

It's always back to town, there is really nothing out there in the other direction.
I like these rides, the highway MPG is great too.


----------



## cms659 (Jul 28, 2016)

Waze #1 nav app out there BAR NONE!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Huh? Oh.... iPhone. We've had that capability on Android...forever.


----------

